# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for June 2013

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Start talking to a DC in gibberish. See how they respond.
*Basic Task ii* - Find a mirror and describe your reflection.

*Advanced Task i* - Visit school/work (somewhere that you'll have an audience) naked. 
*Advanced Task ii* - Find an ocean and go parasailing.

*BONUS TASK!!* - Find a dinosaur egg, then sit on it and hatch it. Describe what hatches.

----------


## Sivason

Hey, parasailing! I am in.  :smiley:

----------


## BlairBros

Advanced Task i... speechless  :tongue2:

----------


## Sibyline

Come on! I did basic II yesterday!  ::doh::

----------


## L4xord

> Come on! I did basic II yesterday!



HAHA! Ouch... Shouldn't be too hard to do it again I suppose.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Right on, I like the basic tasks. 

I think I'll shoot for the public nudity. Hopefully some hilarious DC reactions.

----------


## Scionox

Aw, haven't got to complete anything previous month.  :Sad: 
I'll try my best this month though, surely will be able to do basic 2 at least, though does it necessarily have to be mirror or just any kind of reflection?  :Thinking:

----------


## bellatrix18

Done!  ::D: 

I've been trying to complete a TOTM for years and today I completed a basic and advanced task!!! Woo hoo!! And so soon after reading the thread too  :smiley:  I'm so excited and happy. 

This is the first LD I've had since January where I have had anything other than black fuzzy dreamscapes and constant FAs so all together it was a pretty amazing dream, one of my best lucids yet.


I found myself lucid after a WBTB. First I thought about the tasks from last month because I've been focusing on them but then realized they had changed so stopped trying to lay an egg  ::lol::  I immediately decided to do the naked task. I was a bit worried I wasn't dreaming and I'd embarrass myself because it felt so real but my nose RC was working. I jumped out of my bedroom window and did some acrobatics on the tree in front of my house on the way down. I was already naked. There were loads of my neighbors in their gardens and some of my work colleagues too. I started dancing around in front of them saying 'woo I'm naked' but they acted like they couldn't see me. A child from my neighbors house said 'Someone is invisible' and started trying to catch me. I was annoyed that they couldn't see me. They all started waving their arms around to find where I was. One of my colleagues grabbed my arm and I ran away from her.  I then got pulled into a FA but wasn't fooled.
I then got straight out of bed and wanted to try walking through a mirror which is something I've always wanted to try. I had just read the new TOTM thread and remembered the other task to look at your reflection. I got out of bed and walked up to the large mirror in the door of our wardrobe. I looked quite normal except I was a bit too 'shiny' and fake looking, Like a doll version of myself and I didn't have freckles... I was expecting something more strange and suddenly my wifes reflection jumped on all fours and looked like a demonic version of her with vampire teeth and awful evil eyes (In the dream she was sleeping in bed). When I turned around she was just lying on the bed normally. I wasn't scared because my lucidity was quite clear and I knew it wasn't real . I then proceeded to walk through the mirror into a new dreamworld which strangely enough turned out to be an outdoor electrical goods market - not at all where I wanted to go lol


Oh I am still buzzing from my dream. Not only because I completed totm for the first time (a real goal of mine) but it was such an amazing dream. I was telling myself how good it would be to complete the task of the month in June because it's my birthday month. Maybe this is an early birthday present lol  :Cheeky:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well dang, Happy Early Birthday then Bellatrix!! What a great dream. I love it when I have a really great LD after a dry spell. Can't say I ever jumped right back into LDing with a double-hitter like that, so super congratulations!





> Aw, haven't got to complete anything previous month. 
> I'll try my best this month though, surely will be able to do basic 2 at least, though does it necessarily have to be mirror or just any kind of reflection?



Any reflective surface will be fine.

----------


## Sl137

Finally got my first TOTM  ::D: 

I was shooting to have a lucid dream last night via WBTB/MILD but i couldn't fall asleep and ended up staying up until 4am. I finally got to sleep however and was at work in my dream and nothing seemed right. Everything was misplaced and people who usually work there weren't there. So i did a reality check and realized I was dreaming. I immediately decided to try the basic task 2, so I went to the bathroom and looked in the mirror. I looked very young and had long hair like I did a few years ago. What was weird though is that i had no teeth and a really wide smile even though I wasn't smiling. My eyes were blue (they're usually brown) anyway after I looked in the mirror I felt accomplished and carried on with my dream.

I'm so exited to be finally having lucid dreams way more commonly (4 in May) and can't wait to try more of these tasks!

----------


## PostScript99

Not another egg task....

----------


## woblybil

This is weird, I read the tasks then napped and non-lucid dreamed how odd it was that you found this appear naked task because in lucid dreams if im playing the part in the dream I don't look at myself and if I do I'm neeked as a jaybird and DC's pay it no mind. Then on the other foot if I'm sitting back smugly watching myself dream I'm fully dressed.....And then the phone rang and blew it to hell, It would have been fun to have seen how it ended  :tongue2: 

PS: How about when a thread ends post a link-back to the next month so we don't have to navigate to it.......

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> PS: How about when a thread ends post a link-back to the next month so we don't have to navigate to it.......



Done and will do!





> Not another egg task....



Awwwwww.... well think of it like this: at least this time you're more like the adoptive mom, rather than having to birth it yourself  :smiley:

----------


## RavenOfShadow

Bring it on!

Love the new ideas... Going to try Basic II first!

----------


## Asyyd

I'm going to shoot for going to work naked first. Challenge accepted  :smiley: 
last time i tried to hatch an egg i woke up before it hatched  :Sad:  can i just materialize an incubator and continue my dream?

----------


## woblybil

I dont think Roosters are supposed to sit on eggs.  :tongue2:

----------


## PjSwish

I had my first well controlled lucid dream.  I used the FILD method and had a false awakening where I did a reality check and became lucid.  Without even thinking about what to do I went into my bathroom and looked right at the light in attempt to make everything more clear.  Then I looked at myself in the mirror and my hair was spiked straight up (my hair has gotten pretty long because I've been growing it out).  I was also making this weird face.  Unfortunately I could not remember any of the other tasks.

----------


## Sibyline

> Awwwwww.... well think of it like this: at least this time you're more like the adoptive mom, rather than having to birth it yourself



I hereby plant the seed that someone is going to get his or her arse bitten this month.  :mwahaha: 





> I dont think Roosters are supposed to sit on eggs.



Be a penguin, then.

----------


## CharlesD

Seems like basic i and advanced i could be done at the same time.  That could be interesting.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Seems like basic i and advanced i could be done at the same time.  That could be interesting.



I try to make them where you could do 2 or more in the same dream easily. You could do the naked one and talk gibberish in the same dream for a fun time and double wings  :wink2:

----------


## Sibyline

I plan to get naked in front of a mirror, go to work, find a dino egg on my chair, hatch it, talk gibberish to the cute little dino baby, make it grow to a giant sea creature and parasail behind it into the sunset. Because that's just how I roll.

P.S.: I love _all_ the tasks this month. Last month there were two that I couldn't see myself doing, but these are great.

----------


## Asyyd

Sorry for this post, but is there a better way to remember the tasks while lucid? I planned to be naked at work, and also speak gibberish to my brother. Killing 2 birds with 1 stone; It turns out last night i became lucid in a dream that took place at my workplace and my brother was there as my assistant, but when i thought of what i had to do, my mind came up totally blank, so i just left the scene.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Sorry for this post, but is there a better way to remember the tasks while lucid? I planned to be naked at work, and also speak gibberish to my brother. Killing 2 birds with 1 stone; It turns out last night i became lucid in a dream that took place at my workplace and my brother was there as my assistant, but when i thought of what i had to do, my mind came up totally blank, so i just left the scene.



No apologies necessary, it's not uncommon to be a bit, "I'm lucid YEAH! Oh wait, now what were those tasks again?" In fact, sometimes I get a little confused and remember a previous month's tasks, but not the current ones. Anyway, I have found a great way to solve this in just a couple simple steps:

1. Every night *before bed, commit to memory a couple goals or TOTMs*. I usually pick 2. It's especially helpful to link them together, just like you did.

2. Then, (and this is super important), *when you WBTB, force yourself to remember those 2 goals/tasks before going back to sleep*. Even imagine how they will play out. Keep them in mind as you drift off. When you get lucid next, your goals will be right there already, in the forefront of your mind. It might take a moment to recap, but you'll get them, because you prepared.

Good luck and let us know how your coworkers think of you naked!

----------


## IAmLucid

This is really interesting now I can actually have fun and do challenges in my dreams then to just walk around wondering what I can do. I did the dinosaur egg task and turns out it was a really cute blue dragon that breathes ice instead of fire. It grew really big, trapped me in a giant ice block and then I had to slay my dragon. Next im going to try going to the white house naked.  ::lol::

----------


## Wurlman

Lol bonus task sounds scary to me I'm worried its going to hatch and crawl up were I don't want it to lmao!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Lol bonus task sounds scary to me I'm worried its going to hatch and crawl up were I don't want it to lmao!!



Wear a diaper, just in case  :wink2: 

Also, hey again Wurlman <3

----------


## NyxCC

Completed basic ii twice, basic i, and failed with advanced i twice  :tongue2: 





> I remember 3 of the TOTM and have a great clarity of mind. This worries me because I feel that this is end of the REM and I am going to wake up soon. I approach Brendan, but he has transformed into some ugly older dude, who is being engaged by two other DCs on a bench. That irritates me and I try to get his attention, with little success. I notice a small puddle on the floor and decide to look at my image there. At the same time, while walking towards the puddle I consider if I should take my clothes off, and I stretch my T-shirt a bit. I think that not being able to see for a while will disconnect me from the dream, so I abandon the task and concentrate on my image in the water. I am pleasantly surprised to see that it is actually me there, looking quite nice, and smiling. Normal clothes and hair. It seems that I am talking as I am thinking this because as I do, I see the image’s mouth move exactly in accordance with my thoughts/words. I find this fascinating, but soon I feel my real lips moving and I am back in my bed.







> I consider checking whether the elevator works but enter in a restroom instead...I become lucid. There is a mirror just in front of me, so I take advantage of the opportunity and check my appearance. My hair is a bit darker and my image makes grimaces. I think that I don’t want to be stuck here too long to avoid waking up, so I leave the restroom. The station is still there, and I want to talk gibberish to a DC, so I turn to a DC guy and say the sentence “I am talking gibberish”, but muffle the sound so it become something like “Mmm tokah gee-ummmsh” and look for his reaction. He doesn’t seem to understand what I am saying and I am disappointed with his reaction, so I repeat it two more times. He shyly smiles and looks away. Ah, he’s shy, I conclude, satisfied with the result. 
> 
> Then I decide to go with the next task, get naked. I look around and proudly announce to the surrounding DCs “I am going to get naked!” and watch faces of dismay. I concentrate on taking my clothes off, but it seems I have two layers, one fitting really tight. As I struggle to take them off, the dream fades away and I am back in bed.



Mmm-tokah-gee-ummmsh DJ Entry

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome job NyxCC! I'm impressed at how you kept your focus and goal-orientation throughout the dreams to keep from waking up. And the fact that you kept remembering the different tasks was remarkable. Congratulations!

----------


## Xanous

Never do Advanced Task i after taking menthol... Or maybe you should.  :Cheeky: 
Cool list this month. Hopefully I'll be able to work some of these in.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Never do Advanced Task i after taking menthol... Or maybe you should. 
> Cool list this month. Hopefully I'll be able to work some of these in.



Hehe.. really? What happens, does it crawl up and become like, one marble?

----------


## NyxCC

Thanks OB!  :smiley:  It was one of the best days for my prospective memory.

@ OB, Xanous. I am more for causing DCs distress but I can easily see this turning to a horny DV month.  :tongue2:

----------


## Xanous

> Hehe.. really? What happens, does it crawl up and become like, one marble?



Idk what you're talking about.  ::chuckle::  I was referring to the naked task. BTW menthol tends to cause sexual dreams.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Idk what you're talking about.  I was referring to the naked task. BTW menthol tends to cause sexual dreams.



Ohhhhhhh... yeah I went way anatomically left on that one.

Left  ::chuckle::  Ok I need to stop scaring the young ones now

----------


## espsika

I envy you guys

----------


## CharlesD

I've had this annoying habit of getting lucid right before waking up the last few days.  It's like, "Hey, this is a dream...what's that, the alarm clock?"

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I've had this annoying habit of getting lucid right before waking up the last few days.  It's like, "Hey, this is a dream...what's that, the alarm clock?"



Oh that sucks I hate that too.

*PILD* (Procrastinationally Induced Lucid Dream)

----------


## Sibyline

Actually, that acronym is reserved for Phlegm Induced Lucid Dream, a tech that I recently invented. Besides, a true procrastinator wouldn't just come up with a new acronym at the drop of a hat.

----------


## Highlander

In my dream from this morning I sort of remembered about TOTM where I was half-naked, in front of family members... so nearly there.  ::whyme:: 

The Car. TOTM attempt, etc - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## leerveneer

I managed to accidentally lucid for a moment and found a mirror. I was wearing my black cardigan, shirt, and blue jeans! I can't remember anything else, like deformities if there were any though  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

> In my dream from this morning I sort of remembered about TOTM where I was half-naked, in front of family members... so nearly there. 
> 
> The Car. TOTM attempt, etc - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



It must be catching, I had the whole family reunion in a house and everybody including me was naked from the waist down but had long shirts or something else on top........   :tongue2:

----------


## Nagirroc

Alright, it's about time I did a TOTM, challenge accepted!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had a nonlucid the other day, where I and 2 other people were showering in front of a class. The shower curtain was only semi-circular, and the open part was toward the class. We were all 3 naked of course, with the class observing us. I remember feeling more uncomfortable about feeling bloated or something, like I had just had a big meal. But the naked part didn't bother me so much.

So at least I'm thinking naked. It's so great that more and more of us are doing it too  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Its too early in the month for wings and spoil the fun but I though this was odd enough to post .
6/07
8:30am I came out of the bathroom at Pete'n Kate's bar back in the 70's and Black Nick and my brother were sitting at the end of the bar and yelled out my name and I had to go talk to them and then I started to wake up but went back to sleep in a DEILD and wound up in my own bathroom in front of the mirror with only tunnel vision and it was focused on the sink and the mirror only as far up as my shoulders and it was very vivid. I had on the same speckled blue tee shirt I wore to bed and there were a number of non bathroom items on the sink but not the shaving cream can I knew I had left there and I wanted to see my face in the mirror but my eyes wouldn't go up so I backed away and it started to fade and I said more clarity and the whole me appeared in the mirror very white and naked and then faded to darkness and I woke up...
 I love a good mirror and usually pass thru them to another land and time but I was waking up dammit.....Now I feel an adventure coming on and need return to the mirror  :smiley:

----------


## Silvernighthawk

I've stayed away from mirrors in dreams ever since I saw something creepy...I was trying to prove to a witch who was following me around this abandoned and crumbling building that it was a dream or something, so I went up to a mirror (since I heard that your reflection in dreams can be distorted/disfigured) to prove it to her. I looked at my shoes, they were dress shoes, kind of cute, all ok, I was wearing some sort of dark plaid skirt with a small satchel, not too bad, but then I looked at my face-my reflection was grinning, teeth bared, but the smile was unnatural. It was evil looking and was turned sharply at the corners in a "U" shape. My eyes looked like they had been made of play-doh. they were a grayish white, molded into a "u" with a large black dot stuck in the middle of it, angling up so it looked like my disfigured eyes were looking up. I NOPED out of there, screaming "I'M SORRY OH GOSH I'M SORRY I'M SORRY". Basic Task II might be a no for me..

----------


## LadyLoki

I completed basic ii a couple of nights ago. 

I was in an unfamiliar room getting ready for my audition. I wanted to hang up my coat in the wardrobe, but on my way I passed by an open closet in which something moved on its own. I concluded it must have been a ghost and was afraid to continue because in between the closet and the wardrobe was a mirror, and I remembered stories about people seeing scary figures, or appearing demonic themselves, in a mirror. But then I remembered that one of the TOTMs was too find a mirror and describe your reflection, and I wanted to do it. I decided I would not let my fear control me and proceeded to walk in front of the mirror and look into it. At that moment, it turned into a distorted 50s-style television. When I saw my reflection, I looked like myself (or at least my dream self thought so), except that my left eye looked weird. It was kinda swollen and also pale, like a blind person's eye.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats LadyLoki! And I love your avatar, wouldn't mind dreaming about that boy!

----------


## LadyLoki

Thanks, and nor would I.  :wink2:

----------


## Highlander

I did the TOTM basic task (ii) yesterday - accidentally!





> I look on the wall to the right where I see a reflection of my head/face in profile off the glass in this framed picture in monochrome/greyscale. (I looked a touch younger.)



Imposter (DILD) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


Thanks to NyxCC and CanisLucidus for pointing that out to me.  :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

My dreams seemed intent on throwing opportunities at me last night (a dream set at work), which I completely failed to take advantage of, anyway I had two lucids and completed the basic ii task:
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ctha...m-jesus-47259/

----------


## CharlesD

I just pulled a two hitter.  I was in a large political themed meeting with people from all over the world and it was in some kind of church because we were sitting in pews.  In my pew were George Bush and some folks from England and Canada.  It was a conservative group because people were giving speeches ripping on Obama.  Then I was called on and I realized I had a speech written out, so I looked down at the sheet of paper and delivered a speech.

Then someone announced a break for lunch.  When we were headed for the food tables, I realized I was dreaming, and being in a large crowd I removed my clothes.  An Englishmen said in a crisp English accent, "Jesus Christ, will you look at that."  Nobody else took notice.  Then I turned around and mumbled some nonsensical gibberish and he replied, "What the bloody hell did you just say?"  Then, since I was naked, I wanted to, um...take advantage of that state, but I didn't see my wife.  I went outside to fly and woke up after getting about 50 feet off the ground.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Got lucid last night, got to work, and then spent the rest of the dream struggling to take my t-shirt off  :Clap: 

Next time I'll just expect myself to be naked and look down.

----------


## AURON

Totm - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views




> I headed down the street, and saw a group of Spanish DC's. They were fishing at a stream. They were speaking Spanish, and well I decided to speak gibberish. They replied in Spanish like they knew what I was saying. Whatever. I headed over their fish and released them back into the water. They weren't too happy with that, but I was waking up.



So yeah, after nearly 3 years, a freaking task has been done.  Maybe I'll try the advanced one next.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats Auron! I love that you freed the fish.

And a double hitter, great job CharlesD! I love it that you guys are remembering to do a task, and if the lucid is still going after that, you're able to think of another task and complete it as well. Keep working out them lucid muscles!!

----------


## she

basic
smart DC - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## luckyluke3751

I have been lucid dreaming for many years. I recall having control over my dreams since I was a young boy. I joined the site a little over three years ago when I was curious as to what being able to manipulate my dreams was called, lucid dreaming, and I joined the site and ordered a few books on Amazon. I haven’t been active on the site in a few years.  I’ve been having more frequent lucid dreams, DILD mostly, and thought I would come back to the site to fine tune these a bit and I discovered this thread on task of the month and found it interesting. I wonder how many I can pull off, hopefully a few?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay she!! Congrats  :smiley:  I'm so sorry about the egg, that would have been awesome if you had been able to hatch it!

Also, welcome back LuckyLuke  :smiley:

----------


## PostScript99

Hmm, would a Yoshi egg count as a dinosaur? That would make things easier..

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hmm, would a Yoshi egg count as a dinosaur? That would make things easier..



Yeah I don't see why not.

----------


## Sibyline

What is it with you people and your T-shirts? Wear a velcro-fastened stripper suit in your dreams and get on with it!  ::banana:: 

_(Yeah, still bitter about my premature mirror dream)_

----------


## CharlesD

You know, a common thing I have in non lucids is that I will try to get naked for whatever reason, taking a shower or sex, and I will keep finding another layer of clothing under what I just removed.  There will be another shirt, another pair of underwear, and when I remove that there will be another one there.

----------


## woblybil

> Hmm, would a Yoshi egg count as a dinosaur? That would make things easier..



It might be safer than a T-Rex.....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I hate that. I get something similar when I start a lucid dream in my bed, then I try to get up but there's neverending blankets and pillows on me. As soon as I leave the bedroom though, it's usually enough of a scene change that all the bedding gets left behind at the door, thankfully.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> I hate that. I get something similar when I start a lucid dream in my bed, then I try to get up but there's neverending blankets and pillows on me. As soon as I leave the bedroom though, it's usually enough of a scene change that all the bedding gets left behind at the door, thankfully.



Yeah I've had lucid FAs with pillows stuck to my face. Frustrating beyond belief.

----------


## Sibyline

I have a dream journal tag called "trapped or restrained" for my _endless_ variations on that kind of obstacle.  ::roll:: 
I'm beginning to wonder if it's a metaphor for life.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I succeeded at Basic Task of the Month (speaking gibberish to a DC.)  Barely managed to remember the Task at the last minute!





> A sour-looking girl of about eight with brown hair and freckles is waiting nearby, sitting on a piece of luggage. "Ooooooga booga booga!" I exclaim.
> 
> She looks very annoyed. "Can we please just skip the whole 'Mess with DCs' show?" I hear her fine, but her response shocks me into just saying, "What?" She sighs dramatically and repeats herself: "_I said_ can we skip the whole 'Mess with DCs' show? Have you seen how long this line is? I am not in the mood."



Full dream: Reservations - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Nice CL.  ::chuckle::  Remind me to send your subC a gift basket this Christmas, just for being such an ass.

----------


## Silvernighthawk

Well, I tried to parasail over the ocean, but it was more of a lake, and there were no boats in sight. I started to fly off after instructing my friend (who had turned into a hippo) to grab on. In the dream I was convinced I was parasailing, but, alas, not quite there.

----------


## Squilli0

I'm back after a month or so break to get the juices flowing again. In fact, the thing that got me back is that I had a debate today, and I thought that the best way to start the day would be with an LD. I was not expecting to get one by any means after not trying for a month, and the fact that I achieved an LD and remembered the Basic TOTM is quite surprising to me.

Induction method: 2-minute WBTB (Sounds like a brand of noodles), DILD.

So I had several dreams before the lucid, some of which I can remember, but most have faded into the cloud of ambiguity. I started off in my hometown, and there had been some disease outbreak, probably zombies. Me and my extended family were scavenging to live, and had turned our boat into a land vehicle of sorts. The dream slowly morphed into a new scene, and a large city near me replaced the current setting, which made me subconsciously doubt whether I was conscious. It was still post-breakdown of society, and my school had rebuilt itself. The new rule was that high school wasn't compulsory, but me and my friend stayed anyway. After school, I went and started fighting crime for some reason, and I flew a helicopter from the helipad on a skyscraper, but quickly smashed into the building. This didn't shatter any glass, which also made me doubt the validity of that experience. Eventually I found myself walking down some sort of alleyway and stepping into a long hospital ward, and I immediately snapped to lucidity. 

There was no trigger, it just sort of happened. I guess I was remembering how I set my intentions, and how I did a WBTB not long ago. Also, for the past month, every once in a while for no reason at all I'd just start doubting whether what I was doing was real, or if life is just a dream. It sounds pretty crazy, but I've just had really random existential crises every once in a while :p. I guess this habit could serve me well for DILD's.

Anyway, back to the hospital ward.
I wasn't too amazed by lucidity, as this is probably around my 20th proper LD, and the dream wasn't deconstructing, so I forwent my stabilization. I also didn't do an RC, but I probably forgot. I was fairly confident I was dreaming anyway.
So I decided that I never really gave flying a proper attempt, and I did a superman dive forward. I didn't think about belly flopping luckily, so I kept going and I flew down the ward really quickly. I got to the corner and remembered the basic TOTM II, so I decided to spin around in the form of a jumping 360 degree roundhouse kick to summon a mirror, don't ask me why, it seemed appropriate xD. I couldn't see a mirror, so I was a tad disappointed, until closer inspection revealed a small room that looked like a cross between an office cubicle and bathroom. 
Feeling lucky, I decided to give it a shot. As I walked in, a mirror materialised. Remembering how my last attempts to look at my lucid self in the mirror created... destabilising shock and fear, I reminded myself that it was just my brain being a dumbass.

It was a laughable attempt at anatomy, try harder next time, brain.
My face was wrinkly, and had darker patches that changed shade. Everything except for my main features were swirling around like a disturbed bowl of soup. I had no ears, eyes in my sockets, or hair to speak of. My nostrils were large enough to put 50 cent pieces through, and inside my mouth was one giant blue eye, not even close to my normal eye colour. By this stage I decided I was pretty much done, and the dream was destabilising, so rather than wake up (I was feeling lazy :I) I decided to let go of lucidity and let a new dream form.

So yeah, I'm really happy with this. I'm going to give another task a shot tonight, probably the gibberish one, it sounds like it will be funny knowing my less than predictable DC's.

----------


## Stalthdan

> Come on! I did basic II yesterday!



I know that feel bro

----------


## NyxCC

Naked but for a bra and sang along.  ::shock:: 





> But then I notice that lots of DCs are sitting behind a table, starring at me, much like a jury. It dawns on me that this is the perfect opportunity to get naked. I look down/stretch my clothes and with a relief see that this time I am wearing an easy long white polo-style dress. I am still worried that I will wake up once it gets on my eyes, so talk to the DCs first. I tell them to sing along, I want to use the sound as an anchor. I keep repeating, now incorporating a melody "Sing along" as I take my dress off. I now go to take my panties off. Panties gone. I do feel a little weird after these actions, a DC woman is looking at me surprised. I really hope that this isn't for real. I am all naked but for a bra that I try to take off as I wake up.



Sing along

----------


## Sibyline

Having mocked others for their failed attempts at getting naked, the goddess of lucidity punished me for my hubris:

I looked down and saw that I was wearing a black crushed velvet dress. [...] I decided to get naked first and then look for an audience afterwards (the DCs from before had disappeared). I was just about to pull the dress over my head when I remembered having made fun of people for getting tangled in their t-shirts on this very assignment. I wasn't going to fall for that! So i decided to rip it open instead. Unfortunately, as I grabbed hold of the fabric and pulled, I thought, "This fabric is too thick," and of course nothing happened.

I fumbled some more after that, and got sidetracked. Let the ridiculing commence!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

What if you imagined yourself growing larger, so that you burst through your clothes? You know, Hulk style.

----------


## Sibyline

Yes, we women love growing larger, don't we? How about shrinking?  :wink2: 

Actually, it was an elastic dress with a big neck opening. I could just have pulled it down.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Yes, we women love growing larger, don't we? How about shrinking?



Fair enough  ::chuckle:: 





> Actually, it was an elastic dress with a big neck opening. I could just have pulled it down.



Or, get a particularly eye-easy DC to help  :wink2:

----------


## Mikesleepfallow

DANG ! I thought it would be  :superman:  Related Because Man of Steel Comes out this month

----------


## Mancon

Advanced Task ii - Find an ocean and go parasailing.

Did it!  :Rock out:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Kick ass Mancon! Also, hi again  :smiley: 





> DANG ! I thought it would be  Related Because Man of Steel Comes out this month



So get naked in front of him. Maybe he'll press you a diamond ring.

----------


## Mikesleepfallow

> so get naked in front of him. Maybe he'll press you a diamond ring.



what ?! I'm a dude XD

----------


## Mancon

> what ?! I'm a dude XD



Even better.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I think that I managed the *Advanced Task*.  I wasn't at school or work, but I did become buck naked in a Walmart on a stage in front of a big crowd.

If the reference to me "pissing all over the place" sounds strange, it's because I became lucid while I was using the restroom.  Unfortunately for me, it just wouldn't stop.   :tongue2: 





> There's a huge mirror covering one wall next to a crudely-constructed wooden stage. I check how I look -- exactly like myself, except I'm pissing all over the place. I find the actual sight of myself doing this totally revolting and devote some dream control effort to making it stop. Soon it does, and all is forgiven (or forgotten.)
> 
> I hit a quick double-biceps pose in the mirror, and it occurs to me that the Advanced Task of the Month is to get naked in front of a crowd. I leap onto the stage and all of the DCs in the store turn to look at what I'm up to. I grab my shirt by the back of the collar with both hands and rip the shirt off of my body. It looks like I'm just in jeans and socks now. (No idea where my shoes went -- did I go into the men's room in just socks? Gross!) With one quick downward move, I simultaneously pants myself and pull off the socks, now stark naked.
> 
> I feel strangely relaxed and confident about all of this and throw in a few little stripper-style dance moves.



The full DJ entry: The Torrent - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sibyline

^^^^
 :Big laugh:

----------


## Mikesleepfallow

[QUOTE=Mancon;2027030]Even better.

So him and Batman Were like having Sex. Are you Implying I should have sex with :Superman:

----------


## Thena

I hadn't planned on attempting the advanced task, but last night I missed the perfect opportunity to do it!  :Picard face palm: 





> My workplace had added a new gym and spa and I decided to try out their fancy showers. But first, I was having trouble locking the door of my shower stall. The door kept opening even after I thought I had closed the deadbolt. Finally, I managed to slide the bolt a lot further than seemed possible. Confident that the door was locked, I took off my clothes. But then someone outside bumped the door to my stall. Then the door disappeared completely, leaving me exposed to everyone passing outside. I grabbed a black t-shirt and and held in in front of me as I looked outside. It seemed that the doors to all the stalls were gone. I carefully ventured outside, still trying to cover myself with the t-shirt, when I spotted my boss

----------


## OpheliaBlue

CL, I totally heard stripper music playing in my head when I read your dream.

 :drool:

----------


## Thena

Once again, I was a little too shy to pull off the advanced task.





> Finally, it was time for my massage to begin. The massage therapist suggested that I should take off my clothes before getting on the table. I was just wearing a tank top and panties at this point. I reached for the hem of my tank top, but then I realized that the room was full of people and all of them were staring at me. I felt really uncomfortable getting undressed in front of them. I ended up skipping the massage and heading up to the roof.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Finally got naked:





> .. I went to leave the room, but I had blankets attached to me. I left the room and there was still one wrapped around my legs. I cursed it in my mind, then continued to the livingroom. I remembered the naked task, and was happy to see the livingroom was full of people. Mostly kids, and a lady on the couch. I knew it would be ok since it's just a dream anyway. I said "Hey guys, I'm about to get nekkid!!" They totally ignored me, while watching TV. Then I remembered that piece of paper from an old TOTM still in the kitchen. I had a personal goal of wanting to check it out again. It was in the right place, but it was covered with nonsensical words that changed everytime I looked at it. At one point, I saw that it said "turn over" and when I did, it was blank. I turned it back over, and it had changed again. Anyway, I went back into the livingroom and started taking my clothes off. The blanket had vanished at some point during all this (the power of ignoring annoying crap in dreams). I said "HEY! I'm naked!" One kid looked at me and said, "Oh look, once Ophelia's done with this, I'm going to teach everyone how to smoke pot!" Then I lost it, I laughed so hard at that boy. I looked at the lady on the couch, who glanced at me for a moment, then looked away like she wished I hadn't done this. SO I said "Bye, I'm going outside to fly in the buff!"



*Whole dream.*

----------


## bemistaken

Hello OphiliaBlue,

Don't know if this counts, but my friend Sibyline told me I should post this experience anyway.  To be honest, I am so happy with the experience, I feel like I already have my wings!!!  :Cheeky:   Check it out...

http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...-workbook.html

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh sweet, that so counts! Haha guess you were a vampire  :tongue2:  Congrats!

----------


## Sibyline

Congrats on the wings, B!  ::flyaway::

----------


## bemistaken

> Oh sweet, that so counts! Haha guess you were a vampire  Congrats!







> congrats on the wings, b!



_WHEEEEEE!!!!_  :Bliss:  _I believe i can flyyyyyyyy!!!_  ::flyaway:: 

 ::thanks:: 

So unexpected!  Did not think that would count and told myself my mirror attempt was a failure.  IT ONLY GETS BETTER FROM HERE...ONE LOVE!

----------


## spellbee2

Finally got the naked one!

I was working at my job as a cashier at a grocery store (don't mock, it's a summer job...). It was absolutely swamped, almost as bad as Christmas or Thanksgiving. The lines were backing up, and I was trying to work as quickly as possible. Unfortunately, nothing was going right. One lady walked out without paying after I told her her total, and on one order the printer completely shredded the receipt, and when I went back to reprint it, I couldn't find the button to do it. My supervisor came over and said something to me about showing up for work 3 hours late. I realized that I couldn't remember why I showed up so late or what I had been doing earlier that day. I thought, "Maybe this is a dream!" I wanted to take on the TOTM, but I wanted to make absolutely sure I was dreaming since actually getting naked at work IRL is kind of frowned upon. I looked for something out of the ordinary to prove that it was a dream, and sure enough, there was this big glass structure over my register, kind of like a big version of those glass shelters at bus stops. I was then confident that I was dreaming. *I got out from behind my cash register and went to the front of the store. I shouted, "Excuse me, everyone, may I have your attention please?" I then proceeded to take off my clothes, which were a little tight, almost like they were made of spandex. I then shouted, "I'm naked!" No one seemed to pay attention though.* I then went on to do other things, while naked, for a minute or two until I woke up.

Yep.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats spellbee! Now if only these DCs would pay some damn attention when we're naked..

----------


## gab

Not sure if this counts, and frankly, I don't mind either way, because this was the most fun I have had in a long time in a lucid.

I took galantamind (it's ok, if that disqualifies me) and exited out of my body what seems like about 10 times. Each time I hit the ground after falling out of my body I got up and started singing, no, belting out showtunes that I'm not sure I even know. 

Ok, the interesting part is that in at least 3 of these I was half naked. The upper part, if you must know. I'm not sure if I got undressed, or it's a residue from reading Ophelia's DJ the other day. Bottom had blue jeans on. 

So I went out to the streets to look for people. First 2 times there was no one around my apartment. Next time I went to town, huge sidewalks, met only one guy. Next one, I heard the voice saying "this is a good place, lots of Stanford students are here". And he was right. Same sidewalk that had only 1 guy in previous LD was full of young sudents walking alone or in groups. I made sure they saw me. Phew, that was a blast.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha nice, topless gab.

If I had half a wing, I give it to you for being half naked.

----------


## NyxCC

Here are my attempts 4&5 at getting naked. A friend of mine recently asked how my lucid dreaming has been going and I told him I spent 5 lds trying to get naked and got some strange looks from him.  ::lol:: 





> Of course, with so many DCs in the room, it is perfect for the task. So I first try to memorize the place and DCs a bit more. In front of me is a strange looking desk and three kids, one of them has silver sparkle decorations on his face. This time I am wearing only underwear with my casual type of bra. Just as I figure an easy way to take it off, the dream abruptly ends and I find myself back in bed.







> There are two male DCs on the bed, one on top of the other (doing nothing and with clothes on), and the other is asleep..."Let me first get naked, then I'll see about the audience". I check my clothes - jeans (that later turn to shorts), socks, and a T-shirt. I start with the T-shirt but as it covers my eyes, it gets a bit entangled around my head, and I as get it off I lose my sight and end up in the void. 
> 
> This annoys me but my anger turns into podcast inspired stubbornness and I keep trying to resume with the dream taking my shorts off and one sock while in the void.  A moment later the dream picks up from exactly the same place. I expect at this point not to be wearing shorts anymore, but as I look down I have two pairs of shorts one on each leg. It's funny and reminds me of OB and her blankets. I go and sit on the bed which is now on the opposite side of the room, or is it another bed? I contemplate a bit of whether I really need to be sitting to more easily get rid of my shorts and remaining sock, but conclude it feels more comfortable that way. The dream fades and I wake.

----------


## Sibyline



----------


## Squilli0

I tried basic task one, and my goddamn DC's completely ignored me screaming at them in gibberish. Not sure if it still counts, I'll let you be the judge :p. 





> I didn't pay for it (Huge dreamsign of mine, not paying for things  ) and sat down at a bench. It turned out to be someone I actually remember from that school! Success! He gave me some rice with meatballs, and we chatted about the school. I realised I was dreaming, because the school was so different, I hadn't payed for my drink and I had had that dawning sensation of dreaming I've been getting in the last few LD's. I looked at my hands, which deceptively seemed quite realistic, but trusting my brain, they soon morphed into E.T. hands. I started to drop out of the dream, and everything faded to white, and I opened my eyed to my room. 
> 
> Nurp. We have unfinished business, dream.
> 
> Despite opening my eyes like a dumbass, I rolled over, and focused on the scene I was in. It materialised, and I spun around slowly to get the details, accidentally closing my "dream eyes" a few times, which made me freak out. Remembering the basic TOTM I, which I still haven't done, I ran up to the nearest kid and shouted in his face, "Ablibablalalaasdfjhl kagvj". 
> 
> Nada. The little poo completely ignored me.
> 
> Trying again with another kid, I did the same thing. Still no response. He was too engrossed with Star Wars: The Phantom Menace The Novel, or something along those lines, I seemed to remember Darth Maul on the cover. Frustrated, I stormed outside and checked out the nearest shop,



Full DJ (My first entry BTW, I've always been to lazy, but I'm on holidays now so there is no excuse :p ) 

First DJ Entry, and Insanely Long DEILD Chain. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well NyxCC, I gotta say that even though you still had clothes stuck to you, I'm really proud of you for getting yourself out of the void

Squilli0, I'll tell you this, and this is for all who attempt the basic tasks: The point of the basic tasks is to get lucid first of all of course, but also to remember to do the task at all. Then on top of that, stay in the dream long enough to complete the task. As long as you remember and manage to get to a mirror and look at it, or remember and manage to speak gibberish to a DC, you've completed the task. You cannot be held accountable for the actions of dream objects or DCs when you did your part  :wink2: 

Well done everybody!

----------


## NyxCC

Thank you for the kind words OB. I am _really grateful_ as this talking about the void with all of you has helped me acquire more confidence during my dreams. With regards to that here is another post-void-over-confident attempt, but this time for the bonus task.  :smiley: 





> (After checking my reflection in a puddle again…and remembering about TOTM.)
> 
> At that moment, I am super confident that I will be able to do all the tasks even if the dream interrupts. The problem is I never memorized all 5 because of my task flexibility goal this month, so I try very hard to remember what they all were. I remember that with the dinosaur egg and look around. The yard is merging into an open room with all kinds of junk objects on the floor. I am looking for an egg. There are two balls, and one changes to have the hard surface of an egg and elongates slightly and there we have it - a perfect red egg the size of an ostrich's egg. (Finally some positive side effect of dream instability). I put the egg under my butt and start hatching it, holding it with one hand. It cracks and I expect something to come out and then of course the dream destabilizes and I am in the void in a strange position and feeling my body as well. I wait and wait but nothing happens this time, so I wake up and try to remember as much as possible before it fades.



By the way there’s no way I could have remembered and done all five (especially parasailing), but the illusion of it felt great.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh man!! That's awesome though, you got closer to the bonus task than anyone so far. I feel like I'll start out in my house as usual, then proceed to the kitchen and get a chicken egg and hopefully be able to make it grow.

----------


## ScottR

I had two LD's last night, got the basic in the first and almost got the advanced in the second.

In the middle of the first, someone told me there was something wrong with my face. So at first I looked at my reflection in a window and saw that my upper lip was swollen and would occasionally start bleeding, gross. Then I thought, "well the TOTM is for looking in a mirror, not a window, maybe this doesn't count." So I went looking for a mirror. I came across a kitchen that a had a mirror for a backsplash. I thought about jumping over the counter to get to it, but I ended up walking around to an opening. Unfortunately when I got up close the mirror had disappeared. To fix this, I thought to myself "when I turn around there will be a hand mirror on the counter." I turned around and there was a shiny pizza cutter. Close enough I suppose. I looked into it and my lip was back to normal so I made my pupils dilate really big and shrink really small instead.

In my second I almost went parasailing. I got to a beach, and was helped into lots of ill fitting safety equipment. The problem was the DC's were so lazy and took so long getting everything set up, that I started getting annoyed and telling them "this is a dream, I don't need any of this crap, just give me a rope and let's go!". This frustrated me so much it actually kicked me out of my dream. 

Oh well, I'm happy my first pair of basic wings.

----------


## NyxCC

OB, that is a great idea! Go for it!  ::banana::

----------


## Xanous

No big deal if not, but does it count if I do a task without knowing about it? At first I thought I never looked but I guess clicked like so I must have. At any rate, I totally forgot about the tasks when I had this dream. Either way it's still good reading  ::D: 





> ...Then, I notice something on my hands. It looks like some kind of thick clear goo like egg white. OMG that's so gross! I rush to the bathroom and begin to wash my hands in the sink. I note how real it all feels. I think I should probably just ignore it until it goes away but I become distracted by my reflection in the mirror. I sing a little tune while studying my reflection. "I'm lucid, I'm lucid, I'm so lucid..."
> 
> Now I really do forget about washing as my reflection morphs into many different versions of me. Most of them look dark and creepy. Some are zombie like and some are just plain evil. I don't worry about it and find it all very amusing. At some point I think to morph in to a Blutbad or werewolf. I naturally shift into it like I have before but this time I have the pleasure of closely watching it all happen up close in the mirror. I let out a low growl to help it all along. the low rumble coming from deep in my throat sounds and feels very convincing. I look down and see my hands are elongated, furry, with long sharp Wolverine claws. I relax and shift back to normal, then step back a little to get a clear view of my normal self. All the shifty morphing has stopped now and my reflection becomes clear and sharper than it had been. I look a little prettier than waking life and I say out loud, "Damn, I'm good looking!" Then for fun I go full werewolf and back again.
> 
> I decide to play a little more but this time I focus on my teeth. I open my mouth a little and try to give myself vampire fangs. My teeth look really dirty and brownish but ignore that. At first just the typical two canines slowly grow out and become sharp. I was feeling pleased with my abilities when suddenly all my teeth grow out long and sharp. At that, I decide that I've had enough and become interested with the mirror itself...



Full dream: Through The Mirror (& card attempt #3) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nova357

I might have completed the basic task 2.  I was flying in a hot air balloon, and twiddling with a pencil in my hands.  I became lucid, and bent the wooden pencil like it was metal.  I then tried to summon a mirror, which I did.  It was a fragment, and had sharp jagged edges.  Unfortunately it had no reflection at all, and was just a shiny piece of glass.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome mirror lucid, Xanous. You actually combined a a past and present totm. Remember when we had to turn into a vampire or werewolf? Last halloween I think. Good job on the morphing, man.





> I then tried to summon a mirror, which I did.  It was a fragment, and had sharp jagged edges.  Unfortunately it had no reflection at all, and was just a shiny piece of glass.



Was it an actual mirror fragment? Or just a broken piece of clear glass?

----------


## Nova357

It was an actual mirror fragment, just it had no real reflection.

----------


## RavenOfShadow

Basic I completed!

Ended  up turning two mutated women into hot anime chicks... Whaaat?

Anime Eyes and the June TOTM! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Thena

I finally managed to accomplish the advanced task! To be honest, I felt it was the easiest one for me because I keep having so many work dreams lately. But my audience wasn't entirely too cooperative





> I was back in the same scene where the previous dream left off, but at least this time I knew it was a dream. I looked around, seeing the whole store around me and letting the images solidify. Now, I had to have a little fun with it! To my left, I could see a manager and a group of coworkers gathering for a short meeting. I went over to join them, glancing down quickly to make sure that I was in my work uniform. Remembering the task of the month, I decided to rip it off. I didn't even get that far as my clothes simply disappeared. There was no discernible reaction from my dream coworkers. I started to walk away to see if I could find someone else who might react. I glanced down again and realized that I was now wearing a very skimpy blue bikini. Oddly enough, it seemed to fit me very well -- that really should not work on my body type. I started removing the bikini top, but that's when one of the the dogs jumped on the bed and woke me up.



I wish it had gone on a little longer. I would have liked to see if the bikini kept reappearing on me every time I tried to walk around naked.

----------


## bemistaken

Hello Opheliablue!

I just noticed that I have a second pair of wings and I don't recall completing another task. I believe someone made a mistake because when I clicked the wings it stated 'advanced task.' I don't want to take credit for something I did not do (somebody may have really completed the task and deserve these wings  :smiley:  ). Please kindly remove them.  Bemistaken.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Fixed.

Also, great job Thena and RavenOfShadow. Raven, I read your entry and I gotta say, I was very entertained  ::chuckle::

----------


## Sibyline

I'm struggling so badly with TOTM this month, but new reports are coming in every day, and they are encouraging to read, so keep 'em coming!  :smiley: 

BTW, the funniest thing about this month, IMHO? I don't have the actual stats to back it up, but here is what it looks like from where I'm sitting:

*Number of DV'ers stripping for TOTM: 117
Number of fucks hoots given by DC's: 0*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> *Number of DV'ers stripping for TOTM: 117
> Number of fucks hoots given by DC's: 0*



I was just thinking the same thing! What gives with these lame DCs anyway

----------


## woblybil

DC's aint very smart... :tongue2:

----------


## Midgard

Hey OpheliaBlue,
I just completed "Basic Task ii" last night.





> ...At this point a think about the TOTM that I read about on Dream views. Being naked in front of an audience isn't going to work since I don’t have much time left and there is nobody here, so I should do the task where you look in the mirror. I leave the room and walk towards the bathroom. As I enter the bathroom I think to myself “I hope there aren't holes where my eyes ought to be like I read on Dream views the other day”. I bring my courage together and walk in front of the mirror. I am relieved to see that my eyes are still as they should be, in fact I look quite normal, but then I see the distortion in my refection. There is a strip of the mirror that is bend like a mirror in the mirror palace. Because of this, my head looks quite funny as I move around....



It was my third Lucid ever, so I was astonished by the sheer amount of thing I cloud do in a single dream.
I was able to fly, fight a monster and complete a TOTM in one dream...

If anyone is interested, you can read the whole dream in my DJ

From examining shrubberies to flying. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally got* lucid* and got *three tasks* done.

I got up at 5:00 to exercise, but then changed my mind and decided to have a lucid dream. So I laid back down in bed with my head slightly propped up on pillows and willed myself into a dream. It wasn't really a WILD since I don't remember the transition. But I do know that as soon as the dream started I was already lucid.

I was in an apartment with Jeff. I decided to get started on the tasks right away. I walked up to him and started to speak gibberish. He squinted a little as if trying to figure out what I was doing. I stopped for a second, but he still didn't really react, so I stared right back up with the gibberish. Finally he pulled me to him and started kissing me. 

Nice....speaking gibberish gets me a kiss.  :smiley: 

After the kiss I ran to the bathroom to find a mirror. As I got close to the bathroom I could see in, and I already saw an image of myself in a mirror. I knew I shouldn't have been able to see myself yet since the angle was all wrong. So I went all the way in the bathroom and faced the mirror. As I entered I could see what looked like my true reflection follow me in. The other image was still three doing its own thing. I moved around, and the new reflection did what I did. In both reflections my face was somewhat in the shadows, I was wearing a light orange t-shirt, and my skin was very tan. Often my reflection in dreams is very distorted. But this one was pretty normal (except for the addition of the second reflection).

At that point I was satisfied that I had done enough to complete that task. So I decided to move on to the next task which was to get naked in front of people. I went to the window. I saw that I was at least 10 stories high. Without hesitating I flew out. Below me I could see people in a large open courtyard area. I flew down and landed next to some older ladies that were sitting on a bench. I briefly told them that I was going to complete a lucid task to get naked and get a reaction from people. I then took off my shirt. One of the ladies had an amused look on her face and said, "Well that should make people smile."

I then tried to take off my shorts. I got them down over my hips and down my legs, but had trouble getting my feet out of them. I struggled for a minute, then realized that I didn't need to worry anymore about it. I moved on to find more people to get a reaction from (and the shorts were just gone). I saw some men working to move some furniture out of a truck. They glanced up at me and sure enough, they smiled, and then went right back to work. I went up to several more people who were walking by and each of them smiled and then went about their business.

*Hmmm....speaking gibberish get me kissed. Getting naked gets me a glance and a smile*.

I got tired of doing that so I flew back up into the air. I flew up the side of the building that supposedly my apartment was in. The outside was brick with Boston Ivy growing on it. It was very pretty. I got up to about the 9th floor and I suddenly was slowing down. I knew I wouldn't be able to fly any higher. Before I started floating back down to the ground, I saw that the building at the point had metal bars that I could grab ahold of. I knew that my mind had put  these here so I could continue to go higher. I started climbing up these bars like a ladder using only my arms. I climbed to where my window was and then jumped out and started flying again. The flying felt really good. I paid a lot of attention to the way the wind felt on my face and the sound of it rushing by my ears. After a minute or so of this I started to get dizzy. I knew the dream was fading, and I figured it was okay since I had accomplished so much.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Great job guys, and WOW a triple hitter. What an inspiration you are, Twoshadows. Never get tired reading about your lucid experiences. You have fantastic control, with always enough time to complete several tasks. We'll have to make sure to keep feeding you interesting things to try  :smiley:  





> In both reflections my face was somewhat in the shadows



So, two shadows, in essence  :tongue2:

----------


## Wurlman

> What an inspiration you are, Twoshadows. Never get tired reading about your lucid experiences.



I agree I love reading about ur LD's

----------


## OpheliaBlue

While going for a personal goal, I inadvertently got the mirror task:





> I went to the large mirror behind the folks on the couch, and my reflection was basically me, with a long ponytail. So I looked at my reflection in the eyes and said "I am a really hot guy, named Michael." My hair cut short, and a ball cap appeared on my head. Despite some red-neckish looking clothes, I looked pretty good. Dark hair, blue eyes and chiseled facial features. Like what I ordinarily go for myself haha.



*Whole Dream.*

----------


## Flycat

I did basic task 2! Entry on my journal!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I did basic task 2! Entry on my journal!



Haha "I think I might be dreaming.. I'll check later"

That made me laugh. Congrats!

----------


## Flycat

LOL yeah... it is funny... also i forgot to say i had flooded the house.

Ahh! My name ain't orange! R7gkhyydjrlg

----------


## OpheliaBlue

oopths.. fixed  ::mrgreen::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hello. I'd like to report after over a year of non-consistent activity I'm back and I hope to do next Month's challenge. I would do this one, but I doubt I'd have a lucid tonight because I have them scarcely now. But you never know!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hold your fishies folks, the July TOTMs will be posted when I get back from the aquarium!

----------

